# Hello, I am Jordan Epic



## JordanEpic (26/11/20)

Hello everyone, my name is Jordan.. I'm here to spread vaping goodness. what new mods and tech are available these days that everyone has been enjoying?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (26/11/20)

I love my Voopoo Drag X which I bought when it first arrived in SA a few months ago. Excellent flavour, comfortable hand-feel, so cool in appearance. I use the 0.15ohm coils and Oh. My. Vape. They last *much* longer than any other commercial coil I've used! It's a winner for me!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/20)

Welcome to the community @JordanEpic. We've been waiting for you! Here is a glimpse:


Please hop to the introduce yourself thread and give us a quick brief about yourself, your vaping experience so far, personal banking details and all your darkest secrets! A moderator will be in touch with you soon regarding the fine details of your initiation ceremony...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

Welcome to the rabbit hole Jordan, abandon all hope, he who enters here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the community @JordanEpic. We've been waiting for you! Here is a glimpse:
> View attachment 214976
> 
> Please hop to the introduce yourself thread and give us a quick brief about yourself, your vaping experience so far, personal banking details and all your darkest secrets! A moderator will be in touch with you soon regarding the fine details of your initiation ceremony...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/20)

Awesome new kit , there is a lot of exiting mods and tanks available atm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB (26/11/20)

Welcome to the madhouse Jordan! Looking forward to getting to know you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (26/11/20)

Welcome Jordan. Your initiation will start soon...

Relax. The initiation ceremony is fun. No one's died in a long time during the ceremony.
Someone will vanish occasionally, but they'll turn up in a month or two...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/11/20)

May as well post here!


Welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (27/11/20)

I like the new welcome method. Welcome and not new. New to me yes but not new but sure as hell awesome.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> I like the new welcome method. Welcome and not new. New to me yes but not new but sure as hell awesome.
> View attachment 215110


It’s a good thing it belongs to you and not me... that broad, clean metal surface is just too tempting. I would have already sent it to have this image laser engraved onto it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> It’s a good thing it belongs to you and not me... that broad, clean metal surface is just too tempting. I would have already sent it to have this image laser engraved onto it...
> 
> View attachment 215112


Was thinking the same thing but who can and where would love to do it front and back.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the community @JordanEpic. We've been waiting for you! Here is a glimpse:
> View attachment 214976
> 
> Please hop to the introduce yourself thread and give us a quick brief about yourself, your vaping experience so far, personal banking details and all your darkest secrets! A moderator will be in touch with you soon regarding the fine details of your initiation ceremony...


Oh really? What have we been waiting for in particular? I have a lot to share! Some not all that relatable, and a lot that is! I wasn't expecting such an enthusiastic welcome, maybe this is a start of many good things to come!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

Stunning voyeur! I have a couple as well. 


Christos said:


> May as well post here!
> View attachment 215064
> 
> Welcome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

Why is the tank so small?


THE REAPER said:


> I like the new welcome method. Welcome and not new. New to me yes but not new but sure as hell awesome.
> View attachment 215110


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

zadiac said:


> Welcome Jordan. Your initiation will start soon...
> 
> Relax. The initiation ceremony is fun. No one's died in a long time during the ceremony.
> Someone will vanish occasionally, but they'll turn up in a month or two...


I'm so curious now!


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the community @JordanEpic. We've been waiting for you! Here is a glimpse:
> View attachment 214976
> 
> Please hop to the introduce yourself thread and give us a quick brief about yourself, your vaping experience so far, personal banking details and all your darkest secrets! A moderator will be in touch with you soon regarding the fine details of your initiation ceremony...


I haven't been able to find the 'introduce yourself thread's? But I know when I was an appy they sent me to the tool stores to get a 'long weight' and I was there for quite some time? If this is a similar 'initiation' then you got me for about 13 seconds if not, please drop a link for the lost boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

LeislB said:


> Welcome to the madhouse Jordan! Looking forward to getting to know you!


Hello LieslB, pleased to make your acquaintance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (7/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> Stunning voyeur! I have a couple as well.



you have voyeurs ? I'm jealous, please post some pics when you have the chance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

vicTor said:


> you have voyeurs ? I'm jealous, please post some pics when you have the chance


The Black FE has a a problem with the fire button.. waiting for $40 then I'm sending it in for repairs 

The brass Cobra gives you the feeling similar to using an Apple product

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (7/12/20)

nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> Oh really? What have we been waiting for in particular? I have a lot to share! Some not all that relatable, and a lot that is! I wasn't expecting such an enthusiastic welcome, maybe this is a start of many good things to come!!


You’re back! I thought we scared you with the initiation ceremony story... seen your gear, I’m quite sure we can skip it (at least for now)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> I haven't been able to find the 'introduce yourself thread's? But I know when I was an appy they sent me to the tool stores to get a 'long weight' and I was there for quite some time? If this is a similar 'initiation' then you got me for about 13 seconds if not, please drop a link for the lost boy




https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-617#post-890452

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

I


Grand Guru said:


> You’re back! I thought we scared you with the initiation ceremony story... seen your gear, I’m quite sure we can skip it (at least for now)



Haha I'm glad to hear it.. yes I have some very unique stuff.. I've been vaping for 8 years and I'm keen to learn some new tricks and see what is out there.. tired of going to the vape store and seeing the same old stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-617#post-890452


Thanks I saw a link from somewhere else and followed it there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

I see you have a Blotto in your signature, I struggled with that tank, it was always either too wet or too dry.. how did you manage with it?


ARYANTO said:


> Awesome new kit , there is a lot of exiting mods and tanks available atm.
> View attachment 214995
> View attachment 214996

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> I see you have a Blotto in your signature, I struggled with that tank, it was always either too wet or too dry.. how did you manage with it?


Jordan ,the blotto's are some of the best tanks , I have 3 and waiting for funds to get 3 mini's as well , wicking is not complicated , be sure your cotton is'nt too tight in the coils and trim your cotton so the ends nearly touch the bottom of the atty , that's my magic , works every time , the cotton must be enough to fill the hole to the bottom of the deck, not too tight or too loose

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Jordan ,the blotto's are some of the best tanks , I have 3 and waiting for funds to get 3 mini's as well , wicking is not complicated , be sure your cotton is'nt too tight in the coils and trim your cotton so the ends nearly touch the bottom of the atty , that's my magic , works every time , the cotton must be enough to fill the hole to the bottom of the deck, not too tight or too loose


I'll pull it out of storage and see if we can rebuild him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> I'll pull it out of storage and see if we can rebuild him!



if you (re)build it... they (the clouds) will come....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic (7/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> if you (re)build it... they (the clouds) will come....


Its the most fun when someone catches on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

